# Wash Out



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

I sublimated onto white basic tee from vapor apparel and after first wash it appears there was considerable wash out. Has anyone else experienced this and if so can it be corrected?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The only time I have seen this is when someone accidently uses the wrong ink (i.e. heat transfer ink) on sublimation paper. Since the heat transfer ink does not have binders (like dtg ink does) and the paper has no polymer on it...the ink has no way of staying to the shirt. However, this means that almost all of the ink will come off the shirt. If you are only losing some of the ink, then I have never seen this. Maybe someone else can help you out.

Hope you resolve this mystery.

Mark


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

No, it wasn't the wrong ink. I'm thinking the guy's wife probably washed it with clorox since it was a white shirt. BTW, Enquirer is my husband. Sometimes we switch computers and I use his username. Anyway, it was a free shirt and the guy said his wife washed it and he's not sure how. I guess I should put some thought into making the washing instructions more clear. I was already thinking about this as alot of people don't look inside to read washing instructions.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello Jen,

Did not know it was you. Just trying to answer a question.

There are only two things that will take sublimation ink off a shirt. You mentioned one - bleach. If you take any dye colored shirt and pour bleach on it, it will take it out. Well, sublimation ink is just about the same - since it is called dye sublimation. The other thing is direct sunlight - which will kill color on just about anything. This obvisously takes a serious amount of time and would never really be an issue for a t-shirt. But it could have an effect on items that come in contact with direct sunlight (i.e. license plates, signs, outdoor banners,...).

Sounds like you found out your answers. Just want to give you some other food for thoughts. 

Mark


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i don't even think so on the bleach....i didn't do it, but a good friend subbed a towel last week - washed it repeatedly in hot water with bleach and regular detergent to simulate the abuse that a hotel laundry would put it thru......it came out perfectly! i do have a white tee with a subbed full front print that has gotten in the hot water & bleach wash occasionally over the years and it's still going strong too. i've never had any washout issues in all the time i've used the process


----------



## palmetto (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh! sorry Mark. I guess that post came off a little strong. Thanks for your input. I took about 5 shirts that we've done recently(one from the same batch as the shirt my husband posted about) and washed them with no issues. I'm not sure what could have caused the problem. He said the black lettering turned a little brown. The only thing I can think of is bleach. I know I've been cleaning with bleach before with a black shirt and got brown sploches from splash. Also depending on the washing machine and how much bleach you use could have different effects. 

Again, I welcome anyone's thoughts as we are new at this and have much to learn.

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jenn,

Bleach won't take out the sublimation ink at all. The bleach can not get to the dyes because they are sealed inside the polymer molecules. I have bleached many sublimated shirts and have never had the dyes fade. It is recommended not to use bleach as over time, it can harm the polyester material over time and effect the moister wicking qualities of the performance shirts, but it will not bleach out the color. It is possible that you may not have pressed the shirt hot enough or long enough and the dyes were not sublimated completely.


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for your input..that is entirely possible as that was one of the very first shirts that we did. What do you recommend for time and temp?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i press dye sub shirts at 400 deg (F) for 50-55 secs


----------



## enquirer (Feb 3, 2008)

okay, that's close to what we are doing. 390 for 50-55 secs. I think our first couple of shirts we did lower temp and time.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

black seems to be the last color that sublimates so when i have a design that has a great deal of it, i'll increase the time and temp just a bit to be sure - i've had blacks come out a bit browinish when i didn't coz it hadn't fully gassed out


----------

